# Where to study



## ivey_usmc (Oct 8, 2008)

I completed the emtb course Jan 08 and took the nremt once and failed. I didnt have time to take it again before I had to go over seas. Im back now and want to take it again. I have already started to reread the book but where can I find some good study guides or websites?


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 8, 2008)

www.bamm.com has some good books, just search for EMT-B or something.  Then go buy whatever you would like.  This website is pretty good, it goes hand in hand with out class book.  It has a bunch of questions and assessments 911 scenarios etc.

http://www.emtb.com/9e/

http://www.emtb.com/9e/registry_review.cfm


----------



## Code 3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's another:

http://www.emt-national-training.com/practice_tests.php


----------



## marineman (Oct 8, 2008)

No offense meant at all but if you failed the test nearly a year ago and have not put any thought into EMS at all since then while you were overseas it might be in your best interest to go through the entire course again. 

If you feel you have a good enough grasp on the material to get by with studying go through your workbook again and see if you can answer all the questions there and write out answers to the objectives in the beginning of each chapter. If you can do both without looking in the book for the answer you know the material.


----------



## ivey_usmc (Oct 8, 2008)

marineman said:


> No offense meant at all but if you failed the test nearly a year ago and have not put any thought into EMS at all since then while you were overseas it might be in your best interest to go through the entire course again.
> 
> If you feel you have a good enough grasp on the material to get by with studying go through your workbook again and see if you can answer all the questions there and write out answers to the objectives in the beginning of each chapter. If you can do both without looking in the book for the answer you know the material.



I just got out of the military went through emt school then due to financial reasons went back over with a  private security company as a medic/shooter for my team. During my deployment me and the other medics trained as much as we could between missions, so yes I have been puting thought into it. If i didnt think I could do it I would just take the course over again instead of trying to find other ways to study for it.


----------



## Code 3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Check out the links provided and crack open your old textbook if you still have it. You can also go to a local book store and purchase some study guides. I found that _*Success! for the EMT*_ (2nd Edition/Brady) by Joseph Mistovich (MEd, NREMT-P) and Edward Kuvlesky (AAS, NREMT-P) was quite helpful. It might be available @ www.bradybooks.com

Let us know how it goes if you end up taking the exam again. G'luck!


----------



## Oregon (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't have any better recommendations, but good luck on the retake.  If this dumb Jarhead could figure it out, you can too.


----------



## ivey_usmc (Oct 18, 2008)

I kept hearing about some book from barnes and noble that will help with the nremt. Has anyone used one of those before?


----------



## Sapphyre (Oct 18, 2008)

I used "SUCCESS! for the EMT-Basic (2nd Edition)" by Mistovich and Kuvlesky.  Not sure if it's available at Barnes and Noble or not.  The questions in it are written much like they are on NREMT, and it tells you why the right answer is right.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 20, 2008)

That book isn't too bad, but I may be a wee bit biased as it was written by my former EMS Batallion Chief.

I remember all the hard work he put into it, nice guy.


----------

